# Are dogs covered by Insurance in a auto Accident



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Was out yesterday coming back from taking my dogs to training, Got hit by a plow truck flying out of a parking lot, he said he didnt see me, anyway it was pretty bad totaled my truck, I should of had both of them in crates but didnt. I took the male to the vet yesterday and just from a physical examine he has a broken tail. They both seem to be ok besides that but I'm thinking I want to have complete xrays done, I just wondered if anybody eles has had a auto accident with dogs in the car and if the other guys insurance has to cover them.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> Was out yesterday coming back from taking my dogs to training, Got hit by a plow truck flying out of a parking lot, he said he didnt see me, anyway it was pretty bad totaled my truck, I should of had both of them in crates but didnt. I took the male to the vet yesterday and just from a physical examine he has a broken tail. They both seem to be ok besides that but I'm thinking I want to have complete xrays done, I just wondered if anybody eles has had a auto accident with dogs in the car and if the other guys insurance has to cover them.


Have no clue but I doubt it, some have add-ons for pets, I saw one company that now offers it standard...but I think these are to cover your own dogs, not others people's.

Dogs are considered property in most jurisdictions, settlements usually cover costs up to purchase price of the dog itself.
Call your insurance co and ask them I'd like to hear their answer.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Have no clue but I doubt it, some have add-ons for pets, I saw one company that now offers it standard...but I think these are to cover your own dogs, not others people's.
> 
> Dogs are considered property in most jurisdictions, settlements usually cover costs up to purchase price of the dog itself.
> Call your insurance co and ask them I'd like to hear their answer.


 I got allstate, And he told me that I should go get xrays for myself and my dogs, He said that depending on his insurance co, that they might try to fight it, it might take alittle pressure from a attorney but they should have to cover them. He said go get it done and keep the receipts. The male also has some swelling on his left upper thigh. I figure if he hit hard enough to brake a bone in his tail, I'm concerned about his hips and back. Thanks for your reply,


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> I got allstate, And he told me that I should go get xrays for myself and my dogs, He said that depending on his insurance co, that they might try to fight it, it might take alittle pressure from a attorney but they should have to cover them. He said go get it done and keep the receipts. The male also has some swelling on his left upper thigh. I figure if he hit hard enough to brake a bone in his tail, I'm concerned about his hips and back. Thanks for your reply,


I would go off your insurances words and do what he tells you to. Good luck Debbie.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I was involved in a car accident a couple of years ago with one of my dogs in the vehicle. The accident was not my fault....the girls insurance company - Farm Bureau...paid the vet bills - all I had to do was fax them a copy of all the bills. I was told by the Farm Bureau rep that it was "common" for them to do this. They paid for X-rays...meds...office visit and a follow-up.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> I would go off your insurances words and do what he tells you to. Good luck Debbie.


 thanks, It might take awhile, i'll post how the whole thing turns out in case someone else has a similar situation.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I was involved in a car accident a couple of years ago with one of my dogs in the vehicle. The accident was not my fault....the girls insurance company - Farm Bureau...paid the vet bills - all I had to do was fax them a copy of all the bills. I was told by the Farm Bureau rep that it was "common" for them to do this. They paid for X-rays...meds...office visit and a follow-up.


 thanks Lacey that makes me feel alittle better. Makes me feel awful that I didnt have them crated. I bet I dont make that mistake again.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Dibble said:


> thanks Lacey that makes me feel alittle better. Makes me feel awful that I didnt have them crated. I bet I dont make that mistake again.


No biggie Debbie don't beat yourself up over it. I have a few here that can be crated or not in the car. Sometimes they are and sometimes there not. Can't live in fear you must live life. Plus it wasn't your fault it will all work itself out. Things happen for a reason you know.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I just would not mention that dogs were not in crates, or that your sorry they were not. They could use that as a negligance.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I know progressive and allstate do. I am unsure about others. I would call your insurance company and ask.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I just would not mention that dogs were not in crates, or that your sorry they were not. They could use that as a negligance.


Agreed. The dogs injuries should be covered by the other parties insurance company. I had a similar experience as Lacey, in my case, my dog had JUST had back surgery a few days prior to the accident, in fact I was taking him back to the vet for a recheck when the accident occured. Luckily he was not injured, but the other parties insurance carrier did pay for the surgeon to verify the dog was not reinjured (xrays, etc.). If a claims adjuster feels the party is making outrageous claims or just is an asshole he/she can make it more difficult. My best advise is remember you catch more flies with honey than vinegar, so try to remain calm and collected when dealing with claims adjusters.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Agreed. The dogs injuries should be covered by the other parties insurance company. I had a similar experience as Lacey, in my case, my dog had JUST had back surgery a few days prior to the accident, in fact I was taking him back to the vet for a recheck when the accident occured. Luckily he was not injured, but the other parties insurance carrier did pay for the surgeon to verify the dog was not reinjured (xrays, etc.). If a claims adjuster feels the party is making outrageous claims or just is an asshole he/she can make it more difficult. My best advise is remember you catch more flies with honey than vinegar, so try to remain calm and collected when dealing with claims adjusters.


 I hear ya, I'm not mad about anything, I know it was an accident, I dont know how he missed seeing me though, didnt look like he slowed down or even looked, he came fast out of the drive, maybe he was on the phone I dont know, I just want to make sure myself and my dogs are ok. As far as my dogs tail their aint much the vet can do for him, she gave him some pain reliever and said it will heal, maybe not exactly how it should be though.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I get amused occasionally at some threads because this country is so different from what we are accustomed to in the US.

First of all there is NO privatized auto insurance companies here. All car insurance is provided by the socialistic government. 

I knew what the answer would be when I called but I just wanted to blow away the agent with the question. I asked if my dogs were covered for vet bills if they were in the car during a accident.

I heard this muffled laughter on the phone as this guy told his coworker the stupid question that this stupid ****** just asked. They know ****** accents.

The answer when the guy stopped laughing was NO, NO, NO we can't do that. I'm sure every coworker in the place has heard the story by now.:smile:


----------

